# Help-Diesel fuel in DEF tank-Minnesota



## Hammsshooter (Feb 19, 2015)

2014 Cruze diesel. Don't ask how, BUT, my lovely bride put just a small amount of Diesel in the DEF tank(she says a cup) now we are "dead in the water" Tech says it got in the filter and basically the entire insides of the tank will need to be replaced and, wait, it gets better, none available. We'll be waiting a month for the parts. Dealer can find NO parts available in anywhere.
Any ideas on how to move forward? Is there a Chevy customer service hotline? I have a month or so to figure it out I guess.
Joe O


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Hammsshooter said:


> 2014 Cruze diesel. Don't ask how, BUT, my lovely bride put just a small amount of Diesel in the DEF tank(she says a cup) now we are "dead in the water" Tech says it got in the filter and basically the entire insides of the tank will need to be replaced and, wait, it gets better, none available. We'll be waiting a month for the parts. Dealer can find NO parts available in anywhere.
> Any ideas on how to move forward? Is there a Chevy customer service hotline? I have a month or so to figure it out I guess.
> Joe O


I would do a salvage yard search and find a low mile CTD wrecked in the front and get one there. One site is car-part.com, not sure the def tank will be in the search criteria, just try a engine or something and find a place that has engines, probably has a car sitting as well.

Sure am glad it is your lovely bride and not mine. :grin:

Hope that helps.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I've read about the DEF tank being a hard to find part...

...I'm still confused how she managed to do that...it's not exactly easy to access haha.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

They must call the TAC line to get the part released. 

I think someone bought one off eBay or Amazon. 

I never heard of a filter in the DEF tank. Are you sure you're not being stroked?

The DEF tank inlet is too small to receive a diesel nozzle. Are you sure she did it???

My wife once filled gasoline into the oil filler neck of my then brand new $1,000+ Toro lawnmower.


----------



## Hammsshooter (Feb 19, 2015)

Not being a mechanic and knowing the internal workings of a DEF tank, I questioned why it would not be rinsed and refilled but the diesel shop where the "accident" happened was going to do the repairs and said we would need to replace basically everything in the tank. I called my Chevy dealer, service department and they concurred that it would all need to be replaced. If I can get any info that I am being taken here, or perhaps simply inexperience with this problem and there is a better way to fix this I am all ears. The vehicle was never started, I don't understand why the tank couldn't be emptied and refilled, make NO SENSE to me. 
My bride is VERY remorseful, it was her daily driver and she LOVES it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Hammsshooter said:


> Not being a mechanic and knowing the internal workings of a DEF tank, I questioned why it would not be rinsed and refilled but the diesel shop where the "accident" happened was going to do the repairs and said we would need to replace basically everything in the tank. I called my Chevy dealer, service department and they concurred that it would all need to be replaced. If I can get any info that I am being taken here, or perhaps simply inexperience with this problem and there is a better way to fix this I am all ears. The vehicle was never started, I don't understand why the tank couldn't be emptied and refilled, make NO SENSE to me.
> My bride is VERY remorseful, it was her daily driver and she LOVES it.


You need to fill some information gaps here:

1) Who is servicing your vehicle? It doesn't sound like it's at a dealer. 

2) Exactly how did this filling error occur? 

3) What happened immediately afterwards? What is the sequence of events?

From what you've given us so far I have a feeling that you are not getting the full story.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> The DEF tank inlet is too small to receive a diesel nozzle. Are you sure she did it???


She would have had to basically aimed the nozzle at it - and essentially sprayed diesel everywhere in the trunk - that is, after opening the trunk, lifting up the carpet, and removing the cap that says "Diesel exhaust fluid".

That would essentially be the same amount of (illogical) extra steps as, while at the gas station, popping the hood, and adding fuel to where you add oil.


----------



## Hammsshooter (Feb 19, 2015)

It is at a truck stop, diesel repair shop. Trust me, my wife really did put about a cup or 2 of diesel fuel in the def tank( i understand how unbelievable this sounds). She realized her error and consulted the shop. Car was pushed aside where the plan was to siphon the tank, rinse and refill. Perhaps I misunderstood but I thought he said it got into a filter. When I contacted my chevy service department the service tech said it could gel or solidify with DEF which would require us to replace the tank.


----------



## Hammsshooter (Feb 19, 2015)

I am NOT making this **** up, aren't you married? They never cease to amaze!
Joe O


----------



## Hammsshooter (Feb 19, 2015)

It would not surprise me that neither shop would know the best repair. My chevy dealer is woefully ignorant of anything about the Cruze diesel and doesn't much care. As far as the shop where it is at, I'm sure it's the first Cruze diesel they have ever seen in there lives.
I'm sure they are learning at my expense.
Joe O


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The reason is likely that diesel fuel is thicker and has oil, wax, etc in it that will coat everything. I don't think it would be possible to rinse it out and get everything out. The only possible way would be to use some sort of solvent to rinse everything out, to get all the oil and wax out of there, but even then, it might have made it into the lines at that point. A tiny amount of that could likely screw up the injector as well and I believe that's a $1000 part on its own. Wow. Good luck!! If it's not too prohibitive with labor cost, you could always try the flush with solvent approach, but it would be something that would not leave a trace of solvent or diesel behind.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Hammsshooter said:


> I am NOT making this **** up, aren't you married? They never cease to amaze!
> Joe O


After 23+ years of the nose ring I have concluded that you can't live with them and you can't make it look like an accident.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Hammsshooter said:


> It would not surprise me that neither shop would know the best repair. My chevy dealer is woefully ignorant of anything about the Cruze diesel and doesn't much care. As far as the shop where it is at, I'm sure it's the first Cruze diesel they have ever seen in there lives.
> I'm sure they are learning at my expense.
> Joe O


You need to get a competent diesel tech on this right away. 

Where in Minnesota is the car?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I hope you not meaning couple cups of DEF in the diesel tank, it's around 80% water 20% fertilizer and will gum a diesel motor up, I don't even see from a diesel nozzle getting much diesel in the DEF tank without making a complete mess off the trunk


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Gator comment seems plausible. How would a lovely bride even know there is a def tank under the cardboard cover? Yikes either situation is a nightmare for a CTD


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm scratching my head on this one, the DEF nozzle needs magnets in the fill neck to work unless from a prefilled jug. If it's her daily driver I'm sure she knows where to fill the Diesel, did she get a low DEF light and doesn't know what DEF is? I do know we have two tractors (semi trucks) that have to be rebuilt because a driver dumped a jug of DEF in the diesel tank


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

You could buy a new antifreeze checker so it's clean and put into the def tank and extract some fluid if the hose is long enough and inspect the color of the fluid, I think def fluid should be clear or almost look like water, if it has color in it bride probably did put diesel in def tank. I think all diesel fuel has some color to it, maybe green?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

That's possible, diesel and water will not mix and the diesel would go to the top in the DEF tank. But if DEF is put in the diesel tank it will go to the bottom off the tank. 
This is why I'm scratching my head on this one. Said it's at a truck stop and is possible if she got a low DEF light and bought a prefilled jug and accidentally poured some in the diesel tank but the other way being high speed pumps I'm almost at is this a true problem.


----------



## Hammsshooter (Feb 19, 2015)

The Car is at the Hasty Truck Stop, about an hour north of the MSP area. My dealer is Schwieters Chev. in Cold Spring MN. Trust me there is Diesel in the DEF tank. I was hoping when I called the dealer for a second opinion they would want the car there but they seemed very comfortable letting someone else handle this repair. Wouldn't know where to start in the search for a GOOD diesel mechanic who would know how to handle this situation.
Joe O


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I dont see why you cant just clean it out. It injects straight into the exhaust a little diesel wont hurt anything!!!
Take tank out, add some isopropyl swish around empty repeat 12 times.
Install.
Edit after the ISO use De ionized water 3 times full and let soak 35 mins.
I would just do it myself.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

There is a sensor in the tank that will detect if just straight water is put in and the car will go in limp mode.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

With put a funnel I just can't see without making a complete mess and April fools is tomorrow


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Without a funnel


----------



## Hammsshooter (Feb 19, 2015)

Considering the amount and the fact that the engine wasn't started I thought it could just be flushed out. The Shop where it is at (truck stop) and my dealer both say it's not that simple. But they mentioned a filter and Tomko says there is no filter... hmm Google search says flush with ionized water and you're good to go.......but if you're wrong.......it could get real bad real fast...
Joe O


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Why not remove the tank, and flush with DEF. Take a container back to the truck stop and get a few gallons to flush with. 

The problem being the Urea probably is a non hydrocarbon solvent, meaning it probably mixes with water. The diesel sinking could be a problem. You may have to see if you can remove the injection point to clean. 

Being in the Twin Cities I know your pinch. I don't know who I would turn to for Diesel support. Maybe Miller Chevrolet in Rogers, MN, they do a lot of Duramax diesel trucks. 

Jeff Belzers in Lakeville also sells chevy and Dodge, so I'm guessing that they may have some knowledge, but they are the opposite direction from you. 

You said your near ColdSpring, MN? Home of one of the best Bakery's in the state.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Okay - I've taken the following measures to help you:

1) I edited the title of this thread to identify that you need help in Minnesota. 

2) I started this thread in the general forum to attract more hits and to help you find a qualified technician or dealership. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...sota-best-diesel-tech-dealer.html#post2370521

3) I started a similar thread on another diesel forum seeking the same recommendations. 

Minnesota-Best Diesel Tech or Dealer? - Chevy Colorado & GMC Canyon

Kindly monitor all three threads to see what comes in.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I would see if the truckstop shop if one is there, see if the can remove the heating element which would give a opening you can see if the diesel fuel is able to be siphon out and clean the edges of the tank


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Blog - Innovative Fueling Solutions - Innovative Fueling Supplying Solutions - 806.367.8329

Apparently Diesel is less dense than DEF.

Diesel will float on DEF.. You maybe in luck. Given the small amount, and the size of the tank being around 4 gallons, the diesel could be just floating in the tank. 

The key will be to siphon it out before tank removal. 

http://www.prochemagencies.com/pdfs/msds/MSDS for DEF Solution.pdf

Shows an MSDS for Cummins DEF.. It's highly soluable in water. The reason why they have you rinse with DI quality water is DI quality, or DISTILLED from the grocery store will not leave anything behind as far as hardness ect.. 

And it's probably easier to flush with water than smelly DEF.. 

The amount of water left after flushing should be minimal. What droplets are left will mix with the DEF and roll through. 

You may have an advantage since the Diesel is floating on the DEF, according to the first link I attached.

http://www.discoverdef.com/def-overview/faq/#mixdiesel

Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF) evaporates if stored at higher temperatures for a prolonged period because it is 67.5% water. To avoid any risk of evaporation keep the cap of the DEF tank and storage containers securely closed.

So several references that rinsing with water maybe the alternative to work on this system.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Cruz15 said:


> I dont see why you cant just clean it out. It injects straight into the exhaust a little diesel wont hurt anything!!!
> Take tank out, add some isopropyl swish around empty repeat 12 times.
> Install.
> Edit after the ISO use De ionized water 3 times full and let soak 35 mins.
> I would just do it myself.


I think that is what I would try too... Make sure the tank is FULLY dry before reinstalling and refilling with DEF so as to not have any problems with the sensors...


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Hammsshooter said:


> Considering the amount and the fact that the engine wasn't started I thought it could just be flushed out. The Shop where it is at (truck stop) and my dealer both say it's not that simple. But they mentioned a filter and Tomko says there is no filter... hmm Google search says flush with ionized water and you're good to go.......but if you're wrong.......it could get real bad real fast...
> Joe O


Honestly, what is the worse that can happen??? If you take out the tank and attempt to clean it and reinstall it and it works you are good to go. If it doesn't work and you have to replace it, that is what they are saying it needs anyhow... So I would go for trying to siphon out the diesel and contaminated def then removing the tank and cleaning it thoroughly then reinstalling it...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm still trying to wrap my head around how diesel got into the DEF tank. 

Far easier to put DEF in the fuel tank - but still not that easy.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Gator said:


> There is a sensor in the tank that will detect if just straight water is put in and the car will go in limp mode.


From what I understand this is not actually the case in the diesel Cruze. The NOx sensors before and after the SCR (where the DEF works it's magic) measure the drop in NOx levels across the SCR and _assume_ the quality of the DEF based on whether or not the NOx levels are dropping as they should - more of an indirect method of measuring DEF quality.

I've heard future DEF systems may actually have a sensor in the tank itself which can directly and more reliably measure DEF quality.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

PanJet said:


> From what I understand this is not actually the case in the diesel Cruze. The NOx sensors before and after the SCR (where the DEF works it's magic) measure the drop in NOx levels across the SCR and _assume_ the quality of the DEF based on whether or not the NOx levels are dropping as they should - more of an indirect method of measuring DEF quality.
> 
> I've heard future DEF systems may actually have a sensor in the tank itself which can directly and more reliably measure DEF quality.


I am not sure on the Cruze Diesel, but I believe the Duramax trucks have a DEF quality sensor and will limp if you put something other than DEF in there... At the 2012 Baja 1000 a team was stuck down the peninsula with their Duramax chase truck/tow rig in limp mode because they ran out of DEF and did not have any to refill. They tried water and it was no bueno!!!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

My guess is your lovely Bride will not make this mistake again. I am still just shocked how she could do this, to lift the cover and put something in the DEF tank just baffles me. It is a pain in the rear to just put DEF in when stuff matches up.


----------



## Hammsshooter (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes, it is nothing short of amazing. As I said earlier, this is her daily driver and she is horrified, but it really did happen.
I think I'll have to go down and speak to the mechanics at the shop where it is sitting and discuss this no that I have more of an understanding of the situation.
Joe O


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around how diesel got into the DEF tank.
> 
> Far easier to put DEF in the fuel tank - but still not that easy.


im still trying to wrap my head around why the TS cant/wont answer a simple question


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok- everyone seems to be so much in disbelief that this could happen. I could easily see it happen in Minnesota. I had a coworker who's kids pumped an Impala with an entire tank of diesel. I thought there were different size filler nozzles for diesel, and that this shouldn't have happened. 

Only to find out that the station was using a smaller nozzle for slow fill RV/ pickup trucks at the diesel pump. If she was using a funnel I can see potentially pumping without realizing what pump you had in your hand. 

Anyway I hope things work out. The Alldata service manuals are free to access at public libraries throughout the state if the original poster decides to try to pull the tank himself.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

PanJet said:


> From what I understand this is not actually the case in the diesel Cruze. The NOx sensors before and after the SCR (where the DEF works it's magic) measure the drop in NOx levels across the SCR and _assume_ the quality of the DEF based on whether or not the NOx levels are dropping as they should - more of an indirect method of measuring DEF quality.
> 
> I've heard future DEF systems may actually have a sensor in the tank itself which can directly and more reliably measure DEF quality.


Correct. According to SI's description and operation, this is exactly how it works.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

As for the posters issue, here is what SI states to perform under "Contaminants-in-Diesel Exhaust Fluid Diagnosis.":



*Note: *If the engine was never started and the sample is contaminated with diesel fuel, engine oil, transmission oil, or other petroleum-based product, only replace the emission reduction fluid tank and flush the emission reduction fluid tank opening filler.
If the engine has been started and the sample is contaminated with diesel fuel, engine oil, transmission oil, or other petroleum-based product, flush the emission reduction fluid tank opening filler with fresh reductant, and replace the following components:

Emission reduction fluid tank
Emission reduction fluid reservoir assembly
A38 Emission Reduction Fluid Pump Module
Q61 Emission Reduction Fluid Injector
Emission reduction fluid reduction injector supply pipe


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

carbon02 said:


> Ok- everyone seems to be so much in disbelief that this could happen. I could easily see it happen in Minnesota. I had a coworker who's kids pumped an Impala with an entire tank of diesel. I thought there were different size filler nozzles for diesel, and that this shouldn't have happened.
> 
> Only to find out that the station was using a smaller nozzle for slow fill RV/ pickup trucks at the diesel pump. If she was using a funnel I can see potentially pumping without realizing what pump you had in your hand.


Right, but the DEF fill is in the trunk, under the floor...


----------



## Hammsshooter (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm off to speak to the mechanics this morning, I'll report back any new findings. Most of you have been very helpful, I appreciate you taking the time to post the free advice. I will keep updating till she's back on the road!
Joe O


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have been following this with interest as I have no DEF in my CTD and was wondering, if a non DEF tune could be put in the computer until it is fixed?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Aussie-

To my knowledge there is no aftermarket tune available for the CTD, that essentially bypasses the Urea system. I'm not saying it can't be done, but I would think the developer would have a hard time selling it, as he's clearly breaking US Emissions laws at a federal level. Look what's happening to VW here in the US.. 

Someone sooner a latter will probably come up with a work around, but it's something that probably will not be out in the open, like current Tunes are advertised and sold.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

This is complete horse crap. You are trying to tell us if you put diesel in a DEF tank, it can't be cleaned? I wouldn't believe that for one second.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

MOTO13

Accidents happen- And let's keep the positive and get off the negative attitude. The retarded comment is a little too far. That's the reason why I participate in car forums it's to talk cars, and help people. Attitudes like your dumb only drive newer forum members away. 

Please no more questions why.. We are about solutions here.. 

Sure the tank needs to be removed and flushed. I don't own a diesel, if the original poster does do this himself I think a lot of forum members would like to know what's involved in that tank removal.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

carbon02 said:


> MOTO13
> 
> Accidents happen- And let's keep the positive and get off the negative attitude. The retarded comment is a little too far. That's the reason why I participate in car forums it's to talk cars, and help people. Attitudes like your dumb only drive newer forum members away.
> 
> ...


I totally agree, Being a Turd to someone who is asking for help is just Unhelpful and counter productive.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah..I know. I'm sorry...lol. I just can't comprehend this. You may as well start removing the tank yourself. It sounds like where the OP is getting it fixed is not a chevy dealer and will have ZERO experience anyway. And waiting a month or two for parts is ridiculous. It can't be that difficult to remove the DEF tank. Take out the tank clean it with soap (Dawn) and ammonia (redundant I know), blow out the lines and see what happens. I don't buy this replacing everything garbage. Now, if his girlfriend gets her tongue caught in a mousetrap...see my previous post.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out how diesel got into this tank unless unburned fuel is making it into the exhaust system and being caught in the DEF tank. The tank fill point is inside the trunk and I have never seen a car with the fuel intake port (gas or diesel) inside the trunk. If significant amounts of unburned fuel is making it into the exhaust system then there are other, much larger issues with the car.


----------



## Hammsshooter (Feb 19, 2015)

Dear Moto13; Obviously you are single. My wife of 30 years has many strengths but like all of us is prone to an occasional misstep. I have found myself on occasion less than perfect. I was and am as shocked that this is even possible as anyone else. We have covered this part, now on to the solution. 
I stopped and spoke to the owner of the shop and I suspected he knows nothing, still talking about the filter being plugged. There is no filter.






above is a photo of the parts in question. The shop removed everything and has rinsed it but they want to replace the pump(on the left) I assume the part on the right is the reservoir. Their argument is they will be liable if there is other issues with the repair. The owner mentioned it getting in the engine but I understand it is injected in the exhaust system. 
Is the general concensus that it could be reassembled since it has been cleaned and we should be good to go? I am obviously going to be careful as I really could see all sorts of expensive little parts getting upset if this is handled incorrectly.
Joe O


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

obermd said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how diesel got into this tank unless unburned fuel is making it into the exhaust system and being caught in the DEF tank. The tank fill point is inside the trunk and I have never seen a car with the fuel intake port (gas or diesel) inside the trunk. If significant amounts of unburned fuel is making it into the exhaust system then there are other, much larger issues with the car.


OP says bride put diesel in there, it sure wouldn't be easy, I think we have to take him at his word, it is possible for sure. There seems to be a part of the story that hasn't been shared yet. We need the Paul Harvey part of the story and that hasn't been forthcoming. The thread has been focused on the what do I do now thing vs what led her to do this? I don't have a wife, but if I loan my car out to son or whatever sounds much better to give to him with a full tank of fuel and don't put fuel in, its on me kinda thing. Would be very easy to put gas in a diesel car for sure. But diesel into the DEF tank on a CTD is a new one for sure.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Don't try to figure how someone could possibly do this...just concentrate on getting it fixed. People get upset at pointing out the obvious. There's a very good reason fuel tanks are filled from the outside and not in trunks. It's called death. 

According to the mechanic and others the DEF system is junk. So, the OP may as well try to clean the tank and flush out the system. Can't hurt anything as far as I know. By looking at my car, there is no way fuel could ever get in the DEF tank. She just made a mistake.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> Don't try to figure how someone could possibly do this...just concentrate on getting it fixed. People get upset at pointing out the obvious. There's a very good reason fuel tanks are filled from the outside and not in trunks. It's called death.
> 
> According to the mechanic and others the DEF system is junk. So, the OP may as well try to clean the tank and flush out the system. Can't hurt anything as far as I know. By looking at my car, there is no way fuel could ever get in the DEF tank. She just made a mistake.


I agree with you a 100%. Just curious what prompted her to do that is all.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Don't even get me started. lol.


----------



## Hammsshooter (Feb 19, 2015)

It was low on DEF, She passes a truckstop on the way to my daughters where DEF is sold. I say to her, "why don't you stop and put some DEF in the car on your way?" She does but the Deisel fuel and DEF handles are side by side. She grabs the wrong one(I KNOW I KNOW HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE) as soon as it's flowing she recognizes her error, she estimates a cup or so. She goings in to speak to the person at the truck stop and they push the car aside. This happened Sunday, Monday morning the mechanic disassembles and cleans but decides it may have gotten in the pump. This could plug the pump(CHevy dealer agrees with this scenario) Pump needs replacing. 
That is where we are now. Would diesel mixing with DEF plug the pump and if it did would it cause catastrohic failure of some other parts? Or can I reassemble and see what happens?
Joe O


----------



## Hammsshooter (Feb 19, 2015)

BTW I usually have the DEF added by the dealer when they change oil but they can't seem to remember to do it every time. When I questioned them this time I was given the runaround about cold weather and the accuracy of the level gauge for the DEF. If the dealer had added the DEF I paid for when I had my oil changed none of this would have happened. Funny how life is sometimes! I am sure learning alot about by little Cruze my dealer and this truckstop though! Oh this Forum also, most everything on here has been VERY helpful in helping me sort through all of this. I'm getting smarter by the day! 
Joe O


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

So Joe-

How much labor did you pay to remove and flush the tank? I think the consensus is that most would try to flush it, before buying all new components. 

However we had one person respond with the book information. I do think the book is going to error on the side of safety, but given the uniqueness of the turbo diesel maybe that's justified. 

I guess it depends on what the cost is to replace the tank in accordance with the procedure, contaminated but engine not started. You mentioned the wait time to get the parts, if you did wait what does GM get for these things?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Hammsshooter said:


> Dear Moto13; Obviously you are single. My wife of 30 years has many strengths but like all of us is prone to an occasional misstep. I have found myself on occasion less than perfect. I was and am as shocked that this is even possible as anyone else. We have covered this part, now on to the solution.
> I stopped and spoke to the owner of the shop and I suspected he knows nothing, still talking about the filter being plugged. There is no filter.
> View attachment 187153
> above is a photo of the parts in question. The shop removed everything and has rinsed it but they want to replace the pump(on the left) I assume the part on the right is the reservoir. Their argument is they will be liable if there is other issues with the repair. The owner mentioned it getting in the engine but I understand it is injected in the exhaust system.
> ...


Hi joe,

when I look at your pic above I am a little confused. If the black thing on right is the reservoir for DEF fluid I would have expected it to be larger than it appears in your pic. It holds nearly 5 gallons as I recall which is like a lot, the black thing on right from pic doesn't appear it would hold that much? Am I missing something?

thanks for sharing how your bride made a mistake, hey we all make mistakes so it will all work out.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Hammsshooter said:


> It was low on DEF, She passes a truckstop on the way to my daughters where DEF is sold. I say to her, "why don't you stop and put some DEF in the car on your way?" She does but the Deisel fuel and DEF handles are side by side. She grabs the wrong one(I KNOW I KNOW HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE) as soon as it's flowing she recognizes her error, she estimates a cup or so. She goings in to speak to the person at the truck stop and they push the car aside. This happened Sunday, Monday morning the mechanic disassembles and cleans but decides it may have gotten in the pump. This could plug the pump(CHevy dealer agrees with this scenario) Pump needs replacing.
> That is where we are now. Would diesel mixing with DEF plug the pump and if it did would it cause catastrohic failure of some other parts? Or can I reassemble and see what happens?
> Joe O


OK - you answered my question. Thanks.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Let this stand as a reminder to all of us regarding the due diligence that must be exercised when topping off the DEF tank. 

Simply asking somebody who is not fully acquainted with the procedure, regardless of gender, can result in unexpected consequences. 

And for all you guys who have never been married. Well, this is what it's like to be married. We all collect these battle scars over time. 

Heck, my wife somehow jumped a curb the other day ripping the splash guard off and a few other bits 'because it was the parking lot's fault for not having any stops in place'. In fact I'm just home from the dealership now to repair that unexpected consequence.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Let this stand as a reminder to all of us regarding the due diligence that must be exercised when topping off the DEF tank.
> 
> Simply asking somebody who is not fully acquainted with the procedure, regardless of gender, can result in unexpected consequences.
> 
> ...


I have been married before and lost 1/2 my stuff and it's been 12 years since I have had these issues and maybe someday will be married again I dunno, until then I have a firm grip on tv remote and watch what I want and I say just say no to HGTV.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Hammsshooter Good luck with this and please keep us posted on the progress/results! When I was in college I put engine oil in the power steering reservoir of a truck I had. I didn't realize what I had done until I started driving the truck and the steering started making awful noises. This type of thing can happen to anybody!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

carbon02 said:


> Aussie-
> 
> To my knowledge there is no aftermarket tune available for the CTD, that essentially bypasses the Urea system. I'm not saying it can't be done, but I would think the developer would have a hard time selling it, as he's clearly breaking US Emissions laws at a federal level. Look what's happening to VW here in the US..
> 
> Someone sooner a latter will probably come up with a work around, but it's something that probably will not be out in the open, like current Tunes are advertised and sold.


actually there is a delete tune out there.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> This is complete horse crap. You are trying to tell us if you put diesel in a DEF tank, it can't be cleaned? I wouldn't believe that for one second.


 agree


----------



## Hammsshooter (Feb 19, 2015)

The question that I need answered now is.... will the mixing of Diesel fuel and DEF cause damage to the pump? Will it cause it to plug or malfunction or....anything else. It seems this is the only part that was ordered. The shop who is working on it is excercising and abundance of caution and wants to replace...just in case.
The round part on the right is NOT the entire DEF tank, that's not in the pic. Yes the DEF tank hold approx 5 gallons. I hoped someone would tell ME what that was, it fits in the middle of the tank. Pump is on the right. 
Before I reassemble I was hoping for some kind of concensus on what would be the best route to take. I don't want to offend anyone in particular but I cautious about advice handed out over the internet. There is certainly some folks on here who's opinion I would trust. At this point I'm taking my time and gathering as much info as possible.
The big question now is IF the diesel got in the pump does the pump need to be replaced, everything else is OK, we are just down to replacing the pump now.
Anyone want to chime in on this. We have cleaned all other parts and expect no issues with them.
what's the deal on the pump, it is backordered till god knows when and around $300. If it's OK we can start to reassemble now and get on with our lives!!
Joe O


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

As I've posted previously in this thread GM will not release these parts unless the TAC line agrees. 

That means a qualified dealer needs to make that call. Typically the service manager. 

I would look for another source than GMSPO.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

The round unit looks like what the heater is uncased in and any other components that needs protected from the crystalizing dried DEF causes when the level drops in the tank. As far as the pump if there is a way to flush it I would say it would be fine , but I would replace it just to be safe because of just to have a piece of mind


----------



## Hammsshooter (Feb 19, 2015)

Tomko; What is TAC? and what is GMSPO? I'm not real bright..... Do you have an opinion on replacing the pump. (in the left on the pic, not right as I mistakenly typed above)
Joe O


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Not a mechanic but look at it this way.... there is nothing it should damage since that tank and pump only feed an injector located in the exhaust pipe. That DEF system doesn't touch the engine or fuel system at all. 

Even if it did somehow damage the pump, IF it did fail you could replace when and if that happened. Right now it sounds like the car was never ran after the wrong fuel was put in, no way the pump could be damaged if it was never even used.


----------



## Hammsshooter (Feb 19, 2015)

That is the way it appears to me also, any other experts want to offer an opinion?
Joe O


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Hammsshooter said:


> The question that I need answered now is.... will the mixing of Diesel fuel and DEF cause damage to the pump? Will it cause it to plug or malfunction or....anything else. It seems this is the only part that was ordered. The shop who is working on it is excercising and abundance of caution and wants to replace...just in case.
> The round part on the right is NOT the entire DEF tank, that's not in the pic. Yes the DEF tank hold approx 5 gallons. I hoped someone would tell ME what that was, it fits in the middle of the tank. Pump is on the right.
> Before I reassemble I was hoping for some kind of concensus on what would be the best route to take. I don't want to offend anyone in particular but I cautious about advice handed out over the internet. There is certainly some folks on here who's opinion I would trust. At this point I'm taking my time and gathering as much info as possible.
> The big question now is IF the diesel got in the pump does the pump need to be replaced, everything else is OK, we are just down to replacing the pump now.
> ...


this is what I would do an I`m a mechanic, you said you cleaned everything, that's good , now remove the injector in the exhaust fill the tank with fresh DEF, energize the pump at the pump an flush the whole system DEF will run out under the car an completely flush the whole system including the pump, put back together an enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

TAC= GM's Technical Assistance Service line. It's the engineering tech support line that dealers technicians call to get support. Many specialized parts require approval from TAC to be ordered through GMSPO. Which is GM Service Parts Organization. While I'm not in a dealership, I believe this is what Tomko means. 

Typically parts that require approval are in very short supply, and/or engineering wants to document why the customer needs them to track issues.

This makes finding the part difficult, but sometimes you can find it on amazon or ebay from a seller without going directly through a GM dealer to get it. 

If it's just the pump we're concerned about, could you go to the pharmacy and get a few large 50 ml syringes, and use them to flush the pump? I don't know how the pump is constructed, but I would be tempted to flush it. 

The car was never started after this issue occured, and if the pump is near the bottom of the tank I would suspect the diesel fuel would have floated and not come in contact with the actual pump. 

Do any diesel owners know if there's an online dealer that has part exploded diagrams for the diesel? I typically use Nalley GMC, and I don't see the diesel DEF system in drawings. 

I remember doing a search for cruze parts and I noticed a salvage yard in Stillwater had a Cruze Diesel engine. They may still have the car body if you or your mechanic want's to go the used route. 

Are there two electrical connections on this pump? Could you connect one to 12V, and the other to ground and run the pump to flush it? 

If I could flush water through it to displace the diesel I'd be tempted to flush and get it back together. 

I guess the fear is the diesel contaminating the catalyst and costing a lot for an emission system?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I believe CruzeDan is posting GM Service Information (SI) This is factory info meaning he's either a GM technician or knows one to get this info... 

It appears that if the engine has not started then the pump should not need to be replaced. 

See part of his post below:


As for the posters issue, here is what SI states to perform under "Contaminants-in-Diesel Exhaust Fluid Diagnosis.":


Note: If the engine was never started and the sample is contaminated with diesel fuel, engine oil, transmission oil, or other petroleum-based product, only replace the emission reduction fluid tank and flush the emission reduction fluid tank opening filler.
If the engine has been started and the sample is contaminated with diesel fuel, engine oil, transmission oil, or other petroleum-based product, flush the emission reduction fluid tank opening filler with fresh reductant, and replace the following components:


Emission reduction fluid tank
Emission reduction fluid reservoir assembly
A38 Emission Reduction Fluid Pump Module
Q61 Emission Reduction Fluid Injector
Emission reduction fluid reduction injector supply pipe


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Hammsshooter said:


> Tomko; What is TAC? and what is GMSPO? I'm not real bright..... Do you have an opinion on replacing the pump. (in the left on the pic, not right as I mistakenly typed above)
> Joe O


TAC - Technical Assistance Centre. It is second and third level support to GM dealer service departments. It is in Michigan. These are some of the smartest people GM has working on the service side of things. They have control over many diesel specific parts in the Cruze because GM does not want unqualified people ruining the reputation of this mission critical vehicle (first diesel car from GM in the North American market in 30 years) by replacing parts willy-nilly and causing owners to create an 'incompetent GM' PR disaster on the Internet. 

GMSPO - General Motors Service Parts Operations. This is GM's internal infrastructure for sourcing, stocking and supplying spare parts for its millions of vehicles on the road around the world. 

My Advice to You:

1) You are compounding your error. A lack of judgement on your wife's behalf is being compounded by other absences of judgement by people who don't know what the heck they're doing. This includes the truck stop that has dismantled your vehicle. And in some measure also includes you. I feel that the path that you are currently following will result in cascading failures today and in the future. 

2) Truck stop people are there to give you a bandaid so that you can get to an authorized dealer. But you are asking them to do the equivalent of a lung transplant. Get you car towed to a qualified GM dealer who has experience with diesels. I started two threads on two forums seeking recommendations for a dealer or diesel technician. Have you checked them?

3) This web forum is the Internet's centre of excellence on the RPO LUZ Diesel engine in your car. All members here have been trying to help you. If you just answered everybody's first question - which was the sequence of events that caused diesel to enter your DEF tank - up front, the boys would have been a little more muted in their incredulity and gotten right to the point. 

4) Members have posted the direct Service Information (SI) from GM's online version of the factory service manual here in this thread. This is the gold standard - and not something that people in a truck stop would have access to. Have you examined these two posts?

5) Forgive my directness. But I've tried to help in my normal friendly Manitoba manner and it didn't seem to register. 

6) I'm glad that it was your wife. Heck, my wife is glad that it was your wife. 

7) Peace, diesel brother.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tomko said:


> 3) This web forum is the Internet's centre of excellence on the RPO LUZ Diesel engine in your car. All members here have been trying to help you. If you just answered everybody's first question - which was the sequence of events that caused diesel to enter your DEF tank - up front, the boys would have been a little more muted in their incredulity and gotten right to the point.


The first rule of fixing things is to fix the *right* problem, not what someone *thinks* the problem is. I think everyone smelled something wrong with the facts presented and you were headed down the path to fixing the wrong thing and ignoring the real problem. The fact that you didn't do it, but that it was what your wife was telling you, certainly raised the possibility of the facts getting confused.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

just looking at the wiring. there are 3 wires at the pump, harness side gray, blue an tan........ gray is voltage supply, blue is pump control, tan is reference signal to ecm. if you don`t feel comfortable with this maybe you should leave it for someone that can read wiring diagrams an knows what their doing. I would feel bad if you screwed it up. the pump side of the plug changes the three colors around, too bad where far apart or I could help.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

The best thing you can do is follow the advice that GM themselves has recommended, replace the DEF tank, flush the filler, see ya latter bye. If you cannot do it (or are unable to obtain parts) take it to a dealer. Live and learn, but you are better off then replacing the whole DEF system because you are unable to remove all the contamination from the tank. I'm sure if it was something that could be flushed out they wouldn't instruct replacing it. Plus, I'd imagine diesel cannot be very good for the SCR catalyst. (And technically there is a chance injecting diesel through the DEF system into a hot exhaust could cause a fire, abit a microscopic chance).


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Hammsshooter said:


> The question that I need answered now is.... will the mixing of Diesel fuel and DEF cause damage to the pump? Will it cause it to plug or malfunction or....anything else. It seems this is the only part that was ordered. The shop who is working on it is excercising and abundance of caution and wants to replace...just in case.
> The round part on the right is NOT the entire DEF tank, that's not in the pic. Yes the DEF tank hold approx 5 gallons. I hoped someone would tell ME what that was, it fits in the middle of the tank. Pump is on the right.
> Before I reassemble I was hoping for some kind of concensus on what would be the best route to take. I don't want to offend anyone in particular but I cautious about advice handed out over the internet. There is certainly some folks on here who's opinion I would trust. At this point I'm taking my time and gathering as much info as possible.
> The big question now is IF the diesel got in the pump does the pump need to be replaced, everything else is OK, we are just down to replacing the pump now.
> ...


If the car was not run, NONE of the diesel laced DEF would have gone through the pump! Only touched the outside of it. I think it should be good to go if you clean it...


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Chris Tobin said:


> If the car was not run, NONE of the diesel laced DEF would have gone through the pump! Only touched the outside of it. I think it should be good to go if you clean it...


electric pump in def tank...

theres a lot of things that happen when you unlock the doors, pre starting etc....does the def pump prime itself up during that process?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It's been two days since the OP has even looked at this thread. 

Please draw your own conclusions.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> It's been two days since the OP has even looked at this thread.
> 
> Please draw your own conclusions.


always a bit crazy when folks come on and ask for advice, you get a variety of advice which is to be expected I would guess. Moral of the story don't put diesel in the def. hope it works out whatever direction he went.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

indydiesel said:


> moral of the story don't put diesel in the def.


lol!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> always a bit crazy when folks come on and ask for advice, you get a variety of advice which is to be expected I would guess. Moral of the story don't put diesel in the def. hope it works out whatever direction he went.


The fact that this is necessary to say is depressing. Likewise, we should also recommend avoiding dispensing fuel into the the crankcase. Or the radiator.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Hammsshooter said:


> I am NOT making this **** up, aren't you married? They never cease to amaze!
> Joe O



Nothing surprises me, but who "showed" her the DEF tank location in the first place?? My bride would have no idea 1. Where it is or 2. What it does or 3 . How to open it?? Not as if it's open and obvious like the fuel filler door. I've never thought of putting fuel in a trunk.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Over 50 years of wrenching has exposed me to car owners putting various fluids into any reservoir found under the hood or fuel tank.

Trans fluid in master cylinders, washer solvent in radiator tanks...coolant in washer tanks....trans fluid in engines......motor oil in transmissions, obviously the famous gasoline in a diesel or vice versa......
The advent of def tanks, starting around 2010, has given the motoring public a new container to pour incorrect fluids into......the stories will never end.

Always funny as long as it isn't your car (or significant other) that is involved.

BTW......the OP should have contacted his insurance company.......this actually could have been a covered repair under comprehensive.....

Rob


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Robby said:


> Over 50 years of wrenching has exposed me to car owners putting various fluids into any reservoir found under the hood or fuel tank.
> 
> Trans fluid in master cylinders, washer solvent in radiator tanks...coolant in washer tanks....trans fluid in engines......motor oil in transmissions, obviously the famous gasoline in a diesel or vice versa......
> The advent of def tanks, starting around 2010, has given the motoring public a new container to pour incorrect fluids into......the stories will never end.
> ...



Correct, comprehensive (all risk other than collision) would cover this. Buddy of mine who is very mechanically inclined put DEF in Fuel Tank. $&it happens. 

Ive marked all my fluid reservoirs for the kids including washer fluid, brake, oil, power steering , trans and even POS + and Neg - on battery with black sharpie and even mechanics have commented that it's a great idea. It should be standard on all cars.


----------



## outdoorjr (Jan 17, 2016)

Hopefully this thread doesn't give someone the idea who would want to give a silent revenge by putting diesel in DEF tank after they got broke up or divorce.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Reminds of when I was in the Army National Guard. We were getting all of our Humvees ready for a convoy trip to summer annual training. I was getting the vehicle assigned to me ready and I was of course checking all the fluids. I was checking the transmission fluid and it was a little low. I got a quart and was ready to top off the transmission. A staff sergeant that did not know a thing about machinery stopped me (I was a sergeant E-5 type) demanded why I was putting fluid in through the transmission dipstick tube. The staff sergeant insisted that it go into the oil fill cap located on the engine. I tried to explain that is not where transmission fluid goes. I was essentially pushed out of the way to properly top off. I walked off got the motor sergeant/maintenance NCOIC (Master Sergeant) and told him he had a staff sergeant getting ready to dump transmission fluid into a brand new Humvee's crankcase. I never saw him move so fast.....


----------



## Hammsshooter (Feb 19, 2015)

For everyone following my tale. I spoke to the service manager at my Chevy dealer and he says we're going to clean it and reassemble. Car was taken to the Chevy dealership yesterday( nothing happens on weekends). I will check in with him later today and see how things are coming along. 
I will keep everyone informed on how this all works out.
Joe O


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

GlennGlenn said:


> Correct, comprehensive (all risk other than collision) would cover this. Buddy of mine who is very mechanically inclined put DEF in Fuel Tank. $&it happens.
> 
> Ive marked all my fluid reservoirs for the kids including washer fluid, brake, oil, power steering , trans and even POS + and Neg - on battery with black sharpie and even mechanics have commented that it's a great idea. It should be standard on all cars.


your kids are colorblind?


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

yes, we all are color blind in one way or another. You have the BP stations that color their diesel handles it appears almost any color of the rainbow, including yellow and black? Then you have the mental state where we are blinded due to circumstance and/or being over tired. 

I can say that after driving a diesel vehicle for over 30 years I remember one incident. I was driving my F350, heavy hauling for 8 hrs and 450 miles, coming into my home town on fumes in the tank at 1:00 am, just 3 mile from home and pulling up to the local BP black handled pump only to pump in 28.5 gals of regular gas. As I was topping off I still remember thinking the diesel isn't foaming very much tonight (the tip off). Shortly after I looked at the pump only to see it was regular gas. I ran the engine long enough to get the truck to the side and out of the island area. At 1:00am in the morning the only open store was Wally World 18 miles away. Got a friend to pick me up and drive to the store to get 6 - 5gal jugs to suck the gas into. 2 hrs later we had all 6 jugs filled with the gas/diesel mix. The other interesting part I was able to pump in 32 gallons of fresh diesel into a tank that is list with a capacity of 28 gal (must one heck of a long filler pipe).

The moral of the story is anyone can make a mistake, however usually there are multiple factors involved i.e. distraction, over tired, color coding discrepancies etc, etc. The mark of intelligence is learning the lesson only once. :grin:


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Robby said:


> The advent of def tanks, starting around 2010, has given the motoring public a new container to pour incorrect fluids into......


I guess in that respect, having our DEF tanks in the trunk rather than both the DEF and fuel fill in the same spot behind the fuel door like many vehicles is a good deterrent against putting the wrong thing in the wrong place - although I guess that didn't work for the OP.



outdoorjr said:


> Hopefully this thread doesn't give someone the idea who would want to give a silent revenge by putting diesel in DEF tank after they got broke up or divorce.


It'd be far easier and potentially far more damaging to put DEF (or just simple a bottle of water) in the diesel tank, not that I'm advocating anything of the sort to anyone.


----------



## Hammsshooter (Feb 19, 2015)

Stopped at the dealer today to follow up on the repair since I hadn't heard anything. Poor little Cruze was sitting right where the tow truck dropped it. To say I was disappointed would be an understatement. 4 days and they haven't even MOVED it. WTF, is good service IMPOSSIBLE TO FIND? I was NOT told it would take 4 days before it would be looked at. I made them aware that I was unhappy. sigh...
Joe O


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Hammsshooter said:


> Stopped at the dealer today to follow up on the repair since I hadn't heard anything. Poor little Cruze was sitting right where the tow truck dropped it. To say I was disappointed would be an understatement. 4 days and they haven't even MOVED it. WTF, is good service IMPOSSIBLE TO FIND? I was NOT told it would take 4 days before it would be looked at. I made them aware that I was unhappy. sigh...
> Joe O


perhaps you should reach out to the Chevrolet Customer Assistance rep here on the forum. I am not sure how you do that, maybe someone else can chime in to see if you get some help.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

HammsShooter.. Open a ticket with GM Customer Care either by calling the GM support number in your owners manual, or contacting them via private message on this forum. 

There's lot's of small dealers in Minnesota, and I understand that, but they need to know what they are selling and how to repair it. If they don't know how to repair it GM should be available to assist them in getting it repaired. Major city or small town the job needs to get done in a timely manner. 

Unless your shooting hams!  I'm pretty certain your user name only makes sense to Minnesotans.. Maybe if we have some beer fans out there they get a kick out of this one. For everyone else google it..


----------



## Hammsshooter (Feb 19, 2015)

In my day I drank my share, "from the land of sky blue waters" 

I was assured by the service manager that they were all over it, today, after I showed up...

Let's see how the repair goes, I have purchased 2 Silverados and the Cruze there in the last 4 years. I am not afraid to make my displeasure known to others at the dealership and they generally send out a survey to be completed. I can hardly wait.

then again maybe they simply don't give a ****!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

outdoorjr said:


> Hopefully this thread doesn't give someone the idea who would want to give a silent revenge by putting diesel in DEF tank after they got broke up or divorce.


Tip: Locking gas cap.

I have one. Not that I have reason to worry, but because you never know about other people.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

theonlypheonix said:


> yes, we all are color blind in one way or another. You have the BP stations that color their diesel handles it appears almost any color of the rainbow, including yellow and black? Then you have the mental state where we are blinded due to circumstance and/or being over tired.


And don't forget colors that look different depending on the lighting (Mercury vapor, sodium lights, even some LED lights.)


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

boraz said:


> your kids are colorblind?


Colorblind no, but just as ignorant as most about taking care of a car. They certainly didn't follow in dads footsteps. It could happen to anyone.


----------



## Hammsshooter (Feb 19, 2015)

Here is the post EVERYONE has been waiting for! The Cruze is back in my garage running like a top(as it always has). All that was done was to remove the DEF tank, take it apart, clean everything and reassemble it. The dealer (Schwieter's Chev in Cold Spring MN) felt so bad after I had it towed down here from the truck stop and it was overlooked for 4 days that they charged me $0 to reassemble and check everything out. The truck stop was certain that parts needed replacing, Schwieters said no parts needed replacing. 
I ended up paying $95 for the work at the truck stop, $100 for the tow from the truck stop to Schwieter's and that's all the damage.
No parts were replaced, it was cleaned and reassembled, that's all. I will update if we have any complications.
Thanks again to the posters that helped out. I'm soo much smarter than I was.
that used to be my line before i retired from the Fire Dept. As they would keep trying to teach us new and improved way to do stuff. "I wish I was smarter too"
Joe O


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Good man for getting back to us to close off the story. It makes it worthwhile for those who extended a helping hand to you through this miracle of technology. 

But now that you're a member maybe you can return the favour to someone else on the forum who can benefit from your expertise. Maybe even as it relates to firefighting.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad to hear your car is back on the road again and that it wasn't a major deal after all!


----------



## Black20cruze (Mar 8, 2015)

I know a tanker truck driver that filled the gas station's gas tank with diesel, he was fired and he didn't hear what happened, the station caught it when the driver brought the invoice in lol. I wonder how many people got diesel in their gas tanks during the mixup


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I know that I got a tank of bad gas at a Chevron in Syracuse one time about 20 years ago. I always suspected that it had diesel in it.

Ironic because I specifically sought out Chevron as they were known to sell the best gasoline back in the days before Top Tier had come into play.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I meant to reply to this the other night when I read through this whole thread.

Anyone can make a mistake, but kudos to your bride for not compounding on that mistake. So many people probably would have started the car anyway, just wishing/hoping/pretending that "it will be ok", with a "if I ignore it, it will go away" mentality.

Glad to hear it worked out!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

To make a mistake is human, to admit to it before any damage is done is intelligence.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Black20cruze said:


> I know a tanker truck driver that filled the gas station's gas tank with diesel, he was fired and he didn't hear what happened, the station caught it when the driver brought the invoice in lol. I wonder how many people got diesel in their gas tanks during the mixup


How well it would run depends on the % mix. Referring back to the time I mistakenly put 28 gal gas in my F350 28 gal tank, discovering the mistake I drained the diesel/gas out into 6- 5gal containers. Later I would use 5 gal of the diesel/gas mix with about 12 gal of fresh gas in my 95 Olds with the 3.8L V6. Ran great on the mix although the diesel was diluted quite a bit at that point. 

Note I'm not recommending intentionally running any diesel in your gasoline vehicle. :uhh:


----------



## Hammsshooter (Feb 19, 2015)

I was telling this story to a Farmer buddie of mine yesterday and he says that in an emergency you could run water in the DEF tank with no harmful side effects. Is this true? Not that the price of DEF fluid is going to break me but what do we damage if we would do this?
Not planning on trying it in the near future but there seems to be a lot of educated folks on here who may have an opinion.
Cruze is still running fine, no harmful side effects from our adventure.
Joe O


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Absolutely do not run straight water in your DEF tank. It's true what the farmer said but the cruze will detect the deluted DEF and go to limp mode. Def is 80,% water and 20% fertilizer


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Hammershooter just top off the DEF when you change the oil. I change my oil at 7000 miles and it only takes a little over a gallon and a half of DEF. 108000 miles and never had any issues that way


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Hammsshooter said:


> I was telling this story to a Farmer buddie of mine yesterday and he says that in an emergency you could run water in the DEF tank with no harmful side effects. Is this true? Not that the price of DEF fluid is going to break me but what do we damage if we would do this?
> Not planning on trying it in the near future but there seems to be a lot of educated folks on here who may have an opinion.
> Cruze is still running fine, no harmful side effects from our adventure.
> Joe O


Like gator said, don't do it! Your car will know it and will cause you (more) grief!


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hammsshooter said:


> Here is the post EVERYONE has been waiting for! The Cruze is back in my garage running like a top(as it always has). All that was done was to remove the DEF tank, take it apart, clean everything and reassemble it. The dealer (Schwieter's Chev in Cold Spring MN) felt so bad after I had it towed down here from the truck stop and it was overlooked for 4 days that they charged me $0 to reassemble and check everything out. The truck stop was certain that parts needed replacing, Schwieters said no parts needed replacing.
> I ended up paying $95 for the work at the truck stop, $100 for the tow from the truck stop to Schwieter's and that's all the damage.
> No parts were replaced, it was cleaned and reassembled, that's all. I will update if we have any complications.
> Thanks again to the posters that helped out. I'm soo much smarter than I was.
> ...


Absolutely Awesome what a great Dealer!!!
Congrats on getting it back.
Cheers.


----------



## putercents (Apr 1, 2016)

As a fuel tanker driver I have seen but never myself mixed diesel/gas in the wrong storage tank at the gas station. I have seen where a driver has accidentally filled the 93 octane with 87 octane (91 also applies), and just filled a corresponding amount of the premium fuel into the 87 octane, called it a day and got away with it. It is rare, but a common occurrence for a rare event. When diesel gets mixed that is a big problem. Hopefully the driver halts delivery, and the fuel pumps get shut down. Most often, it is when a customer fills up with contaminated regular fuel and has driveablity issues. The entire storage tank will be emptied and put into a storage tank. Within a week the diesel sinks to the bottom, and the gas floats to the top and an unscrupulous supplier will siphon them out and resell. The proper method is to take the whole batch to the refinery. I have observed a fuel supplier that has supplied diesel/gas mix that he has separated and sold to the public at a large station. Add to the mix almost every fuel storage tank has water in the bottom, some actually dispense water, and the vast majority the water sits at the bottom, until routine servicing of the tanks. At delivery fuel drivers are suppose to (but rarely perform) check the tanks for water. Now add in all the different additives that occasionally get messed up (top tier and bottom tier fuel are dispensed at the fuel supply farm by the same equipment, it is the code that the driver inputs that determines they additives delivered. We never really know what is coming out of the fuel nozzle, unless you perform a chemical analysis of the fuel every time. Even the best retailers can be tripped up by the supply chain.
. Just a random muse, sorry if i hijacked the thread


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

putercents said:


> As a fuel tanker driver I have seen but never myself mixed diesel/gas in the wrong storage tank at the gas station. I have seen where a driver has accidentally filled the 93 octane with 87 octane (91 also applies), and just filled a corresponding amount of the premium fuel into the 87 octane, called it a day and got away with it. It is rare, but a common occurrence for a rare event. When diesel gets mixed that is a big problem. Hopefully the driver halts delivery, and the fuel pumps get shut down. Most often, it is when a customer fills up with contaminated regular fuel and has driveablity issues. The entire storage tank will be emptied and put into a storage tank. Within a week the diesel sinks to the bottom, and the gas floats to the top and an unscrupulous supplier will siphon them out and resell. The proper method is to take the whole batch to the refinery. I have observed a fuel supplier that has supplied diesel/gas mix that he has separated and sold to the public at a large station. Add to the mix almost every fuel storage tank has water in the bottom, some actually dispense water, and the vast majority the water sits at the bottom, until routine servicing of the tanks. At delivery fuel drivers are suppose to (but rarely perform) check the tanks for water. Now add in all the different additives that occasionally get messed up (top tier and bottom tier fuel are dispensed at the fuel supply farm by the same equipment, it is the code that the driver inputs that determines they additives delivered. We never really know what is coming out of the fuel nozzle, unless you perform a chemical analysis of the fuel every time. Even the best retailers can be tripped up by the supply chain.
> . Just a random muse, sorry if i hijacked the thread


Thanks for the honest and firsthand experience from the delivery side of things! Is there a particular brand of diesel you would recommend over another? What do you use in your personal vehicles?


----------



## putercents (Apr 1, 2016)

Chris Tobin said:


> Thanks for the honest and firsthand experience from the delivery side of things! Is there a particular brand of diesel you would recommend over another? What do you use in your personal vehicles?


I really beleve that the best fuel comes from a station that turns over it's supply regularly. Here in Canada fuel stations have consolidated and the small retailer is almost if not already endangered or extinct. In the GTA most fuel is dispensed at the wholesale level by Shell, Esso, or Suncor/petro Canada. I regularly can get fuel for a Petro Canada station, from the Shell fuel farm. Costco fuel comes from the Esso tank farm. All the fuel suppliers have rules to prevent mixing of the various fuel types. Look at how the station is maintained, and it should give you an idea how they maintain the fuel delivery. I can tell you that Costco is meticulous in the delivery procedures, and the station maintenance. It is too bad Costco does not dispense diesel. Bottom line is to look for a busy station. Almost all diesel from the various refiners have the same specs, and additives. It is the same fuel in a busy truck stop, as it is in a city gas station.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

putercents said:


> I really beleve that the best fuel comes from a station that turns over it's supply regularly. Here in Canada fuel stations have consolidated and the small retailer is almost if not already endangered or extinct. In the GTA most fuel is dispensed at the wholesale level by Shell, Esso, or Suncor/petro Canada. I regularly can get fuel for a Petro Canada station, from the Shell fuel farm. Costco fuel comes from the Esso tank farm. All the fuel suppliers have rules to prevent mixing of the various fuel types. Look at how the station is maintained, and it should give you an idea how they maintain the fuel delivery. I can tell you that Costco is meticulous in the delivery procedures, and the station maintenance. It is too bad Costco does not dispense diesel. Bottom line is to look for a busy station. Almost all diesel from the various refiners have the same specs, and additives. It is the same fuel in a busy truck stop, as it is in a city gas station.


Seems as though I read an article a year or so back that Costco was going to expand into diesel fuel at their stations as well but it was going to be a slow process, basically as they upgraded the stations so it would be a slow rollout. I have yet to see a Costco with diesel, but sure wish they would speed up the process and add diesel to their fuel mix ASAP!!!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

putercents said:


> I really beleve that the best fuel comes from a station that turns over it's supply regularly. Here in Canada fuel stations have consolidated and the small retailer is almost if not already endangered or extinct. In the GTA most fuel is dispensed at the wholesale level by Shell, Esso, or Suncor/petro Canada. I regularly can get fuel for a Petro Canada station, from the Shell fuel farm. Costco fuel comes from the Esso tank farm. All the fuel suppliers have rules to prevent mixing of the various fuel types. Look at how the station is maintained, and it should give you an idea how they maintain the fuel delivery. I can tell you that Costco is meticulous in the delivery procedures, and the station maintenance. It is too bad Costco does not dispense diesel. Bottom line is to look for a busy station. Almost all diesel from the various refiners have the same specs, and additives. It is the same fuel in a busy truck stop, as it is in a city gas station.


its the same at the refineries in edmonton

all different companies lining up at each others racks, especially during shutdowns

just cuz it says shell on the tanker, has no bearing on what refinery it came from


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Chris Tobin said:


> Seems as though I read an article a year or so back that Costco was going to expand into diesel fuel at their stations as well but it was going to be a slow process, basically as they upgraded the stations so it would be a slow rollout. I have yet to see a Costco with diesel, but sure wish they would speed up the process and add diesel to their fuel mix ASAP!!!


Gasoline Diesel


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

boraz said:


> Gasoline Diesel


That's AWESOME I hope our location gets it soon!!!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> That's AWESOME I hope our location gets it soon!!!


We have one location in Indy area, I think I have filled there one time with no issues. I assume they sell a lot of diesel there because it is competitive on price and Costco has a good reputation with fuel. Top Tier with Gas, don't know if Top tier is available for Diesel?


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

Another thread relating to DEF tank: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-diesel-technical-discussion/163338-diesel-def-tank-problem.html

They are on "Restricted stock" but we waited about a week to get one in. The vehicle was drivable, we just had the check engine light on.


----------



## Wisconsin4Eyes (Jul 3, 2015)

I work on semi trucks and this is a very common occurance. 

When it happens here we remove the tank and rinse it out with soap and water. And change the def filter. 

I don't know much about the Cruze diesel scr system but I assume it should be removable and serviceable.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Wisconsin4Eyes said:


> I work on semi trucks and *this is a very common occurance*
> 
> When it happens here we remove the tank and rinse it out with soap and water. And change the def filter.
> 
> I don't know much about the Cruze diesel scr system but I assume it should be removable and serviceable.


these ppl get to vote :angry:


----------



## Hammsshooter (Feb 19, 2015)

Just an update, We've put several thousand miles on the Cruze since our incident without any issues. 
Finally replaced the tires at 63,000 miles. We were very happy with the stock tires so we went back to Goodyear Assurance.
So far so good, I love to drive it but can never get the wife to leave it for me to drive.
Joe O


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Hammsshooter said:


> Just an update, We've put several thousand miles on the Cruze since our incident without any issues.
> Finally replaced the tires at 63,000 miles. We were very happy with the stock tires so we went back to Goodyear Assurance.
> So far so good, I love to drive it but can never get the wife to leave it for me to drive.
> Joe O


Thanks for the follow up Joe O.

Rob


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

boraz said:


> Gasoline Diesel


I find it slightly ironic that in the "Midwest" where many farmers drive diesel pick-ups ... there are no Costco stores selling diesel.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Great to hear it's been doing well! Thanks for the update!


----------

